# File naming conventions OSX/Windows 2000



## Dasman (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a couple of OS X Macs online with a Win2000 server. The OS X Macs generate an error "You cannot copy the item "xxx" because the name is too long or includes characters that the disk cannot display" whenever I try to copy files with long names to the Win2000 server. This did not happen with OS 9.2.2 so I'm wondering how to stop the message. Is the Mac Services in Win2000 the software causing the error? Or is this coming from OS X? I'm using English language, not sure if that makes a difference but just in case.


----------

